# Clearfork this weekend



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Does anyone know if the Cast Away bass club tournament on Saturday at clearfork is an open event? If not are there any other tourny's in the area this weekend?


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Yes it's an open event.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

If you are fishing harborhunter, I will see you there.

Do you possibly have a start time or flyer? I can't find anything on the web about it.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Check in begins at 5:00am,TX time is 7:00am-3:00pm.Entry fee is $60.00 per boat($70.00 if paying at the ramp)big bass is $10.00 per boat(100% payback for BB).Yes I will be there.How did you end up at P.Hill last weekend?


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Ha, only caught 1 smallmouth. Not very good. 

Saw one team killed it with 17 some odd pounds. I can't figure that lake out.


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

How many boats are expected??
Never heard of this club.
Any info on it


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Carpman said:


> Ha, only caught 1 smallmouth. Not very good.
> 
> Saw one team killed it with 17 some odd pounds. I can't figure that lake out.


 Carpman-were you the one fishing in a 620 at P.Hill last weekend? I didn't do much better,I only had three green bass for just under six pounds.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I was in the brown and white 619. I'll be at. Clearfork around 515 sat morning.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Yep I saw you on both days.I'll be at CF about 5:00am Saturday morning plus I'll be there tomorrow as well.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Howd it go today


----------

